# Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln



## Nask7 (10. Juli 2010)

Hallo Allerseits!

Bei uns im Elb-Mündungsgebiet gibt es Wolfsbarsche und es werden ab und an auch mal zufällig welche beim Brandungsangeln gefangen.

Nun weiss ich nicht wie ich vorgehen soll,um sie gezielt von Land oder Molen aus an den Haken zu bekommen.
Welche Standorte bevorzugt denn diese Fischart?
Mit welchem Gerät und mit was für Ködern könnte man es versuchen? 
Lohnt es sich mehr bei ab oder auflaufend Wasser...und zu welcher Tageszeit?|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Ihr merkt schon,ich hab leider Null Plan
Kann mir Jemand helfen?Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Grüsse,Nask7


----------



## FangeNichts5 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

Ich habe zwar noch nicht selbst auf Wolfsbarsch gefischt, aber mir schon Erfahrungen dazu eingeholt.

Die beste Zeit für Wolfsbarsch soll wohl die Abenddämmerung sein. 
Topköder sind wohl schlanke Gummifische, kleine Köderfische, Sandaale, Heringsfetzen und Krabben.
Standplätze der Wölfe sind wohl Nahrungsreiche Gebiete wie Muschelbänke etc.
Molen sollen wohl gute Gebiete für Wolfsbarsche sein, wenn das Nahrungsaufgebot stimmt.

Das sind alles leider nur schwammige Angaben, aber ich habe erstmnal das geschrieben, was ich weiß.
Aber ich denke, hier werden sich noch welche melden, die mehr wissen.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Nask7 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

Na das ging ja fix!
Ist auf jeden Fall schonmal was sinnvolles,mit dem ich was anfangen kann.

Vielen Dank erstmal:m


----------



## Tobi94 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/meeresangeln/wolfsbarsche-auf-baltrum.html

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/meeresangeln/stuermischer-wolf-wolfsbarschangeln-baltrum.html


Wolfsbarsche werden meist (oder nur?) im Sommer gefangen. Zum Spinnfischen schmale Köder..... Alles andere erfährste ja auch in den Videos!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

@ Nask7

Ich werde dieses Wochenende mal meine Sammlung an Angelzeitschriften durchpflügen und mal ein bisschen was dazu herausarbeiten. Spätestens Montagabend melde ich mich dann mal, ist nämlich ne etwas größere Sammlung

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Rob.a.m. (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

Moin,
*Wie:* >>Spinngeschirr<< , >>Kunstköder<<
*Wann:* Am, Abend bei ablaufenden Wasser - 3std. vor Ebbe bis eine Stunde danach.
*Wo:* Die letzten Buhnen vor der Kugelbake.

Grüsse Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Gummischuh (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

Hi Rob

Hast Du dort schon mal gefüscht ? ...Ich mein'.....da is 1...2 Std. nach HW doch gar kein Meer mehr, oder täuscht mich meine Erinnerung ?
#h


----------



## Nask7 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

Hallo Rob
Vielen Dank,die Seite wolfsbarsch.com ist sehr informativ.(danke auch nochmal an j.Breithardt:m)
Die einfache Posenmontage interessiert mich vor Allem.Nur sieht es hier mit Seeringlern nicht grad sehr rosig aus,denn das Watt beherbergt meist nur sehr kleine Exemplare.
Würde es aber gerne mit Wattwürmern probieren,müsste doch auch funzn oder?

Das Gerät dafür ist soweit vorhanden bis auf die geflochtene Schnur.

Hast Du hier schonmal auf Wölfe geangelt?

Meine erste Anlaufadresse wäre der Leitdamm direkt an der Kugelbake gewesen da man dort auch bei Ebbe relativ noch tiefes Wasser hat.

@FangeNichts5
Aber nur ,wenn es dir keine grossen Umstände  macht...kenne das Problem:q

Hab auch 1-2 ganz kleine Artikel in Magazinen gefunden,wo steht das man es durchaus hier an der Mündung versuchen kann...nur wie,wo und wann...stand da nicht.
Die Alteingesässenen Angler hier,konnten mir auch nichts Genaueres sagen was den"Küstenwolf"betrifft und desswegen dachte ich mir,frag doch hier mal im AB nach.

@Tobi94
Danke auch dir für die Links


----------



## FangeNichts5 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

So, das habe ich jetzt mal herausgefunden:

Köder: Die besten Köder sind Twister (am besten lang und Sandaalförmig), Gummifische, Wobbler, (Küsten)Blinker, Krebsimitationen, Sandaale
Die Köder sollten auf das Nahrungsaufkommen abgestimmt sein. Ein Ansitz mit Sandaalen lohnt sich eigentlich immer. Gummifische, die wie kleine Heringe aussehen, sollen auch sehr gut sein.

Stellen: Ein klassischer Platz ist die Mole. Hier gibt es oft was zu holen. Sonst sollte man nach Strömungen ausschau halten. An der direkten Strömungskante oder im Strömungsschatten halten sich nämlich die Wolfsbarsche sehr gerne auf. Aufeinandertreffende Strömungen sind absolute Hot Spots. Nachts kommen die Wolfsbarsche oft dicht unter Land um zu jagen. Das sind die Stunden der Wobbler und Blinker. Auch bei Hochwasser stehen die Chancen sehr gut, Wolfsbarsche nah am Ufer und in den Flachwasserzonen zu fangen. Priele und Löcher sind auch sehr gute Plätze für Wölfe. Sonst sollte man Ausschau von (Klein)Fischschwärmen halten. Hier sind die Wölfe oft nicht weit.

Wann: Die Abenddämmerung und Nachts sind die besten Zeiten. Allerdings sollte man es auch mal tagsüber versuchen, wenn noch viele Kleinfischschwärme unterwegs sind. Das mit den Gezeiten ist Glaubenssache, aber man kann es immer versuchen.

Gerät: Beim Spinnen gehen die Meinungen oft auseinander. Leichte Ruten von 2,40 und WG bis 40 Gramm bis zu Ruten von 3,30m und 50-100 Gramm WG. Ich würde eine Ruten von 2,70m und 20-80 Gramm nehmen, da Wolfsbarsche oft in die Strömung ziehen, und man gegenhalten muss. Bei der Rolle würde ich ne 4000er bis 6000er Größe nehmen und Geflecht von 0,10-0,12mm. Beim Ansitzangeln halt ganz normales Brandungsgeschirr.

Ich hoffe das hilft ein wenig weiter!

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Nask7 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

#rGOOD JOB#r
Damit dürften wohl so gut wie alle meine Fragen beantwortet sein.
Ich marschiere mit ablaufend Wasser dann demnächst mal ein paar Km am Leitdamm entlang.

Vielen vielen Dank!:m

Gruß aus Cux


----------



## FangeNichts5 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*



Nask7 schrieb:


> #rGOOD JOB#r
> Damit dürften wohl so gut wie alle meine Fragen beantwortet sein.
> Ich marschiere mit ablaufend Wasser dann demnächst mal ein paar Km am Leitdamm entlang.
> 
> ...


 
Gern geschehen!

Berichte mal, was so gelaufen ist! Wir fahren nämlich jetzt auch öfters mit der Familie nach Cuxhaven, und da würde es sich natürlich anbieten, auf Wölfe zu fischen. 

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Nask7 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

Klar,
dieses We werde ich mal 1-2 Versuche starten,da wir dann ablaufend Wasser zur Abenddämmerung haben.
Bericht folgt dann


----------



## Rob.a.m. (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

Moin Gummischuh (?)
Jo habe ich, auch wenn zwischen den Buhnen der Grund trocken fällt ist das Angeln von den Buhnenköpfen her noch möglich (auch erfolgversprechend #6). 

Ist zwar schon etwas her, aber dort habe ich schon Wolfsbarsch gefangen. Waren zwar keine Riesen aber immer hin haben dort die Wolfsbarsche auf Kunstköder gebissen. 
Der Leitdam wird keine schlechte Wahl sein. Ich hatte dort nur die Chance eine Nacht zu fischen, der Balanceakt auf dem Leitdam zusätzlich noch die Elbströmung, war mir zu heikel.

*Bei weiteren Fragen, leider nur noch über mail. 
Habe kein Lust mehr auf das hin und her der Verantwortlichen diese Forums. Ich bin hier raus, könnt auch den Rest von mir löschen. Mein Atavar und die Signatur die noch vor Monaten Ok waren, wurden ja von den Verantwortlichen bereits gelöscht.*

Viele Grüsse 
Rob


----------



## Nask7 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Gern geschehen!
> 
> Berichte mal, was so gelaufen ist! Wir fahren nämlich jetzt auch öfters mit der Familie nach Cuxhaven, und da würde es sich natürlich anbieten, auf Wölfe zu fischen.
> 
> ...



Hi,
bin wie gesagt am letzten We mit einem Kollegen losgewesen doch leider ohne Erfolg.
Werde es aber auf alle Fälle noch öfters da probieren,denn man findet dort alle  Gegebenheiten vor wie von dir beschrieben.
Geangelt haben wir wegen dem vielen umhertreibenen Kraut mit zügig geführten Gummis.
Einzigste Nachteile sind die glitschigen lockeren
Steine und die von grossen Schiffen verursachten Wellen...also aufpassen und besser zu zweit da angeln!
Evtl.versuch ich es das kommende We mal bei auflaufender Tide mit der einfachen Wattwurm-Posenmontage.

Soweit von mir erstmal,
Gruß Nask7


----------



## xbsxrvxr (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

moin moin, mach dir nix draus
ich war gerade mit meiner freundin eine woche auf baltrum um wölfe zu ärgern.
wir haben in der zeit genau einen gefangen(und der war auch noch viel zu klein!)
wir waren da bestimmt 10-12 gastangler und dann noch so um die 5 insulaner- jeden tag von morgens bis nachts geangelt.mit wurm an pose, wurm auf grund, sandaal an pose, krabbe an pose, gummis, blinker, wobbler, spinner....
nichts!!!
ich habe einige wirklich schöne fische gesehen aber beißen wollte nur einer auf gummi bei meiner freundin-nach heftigster gegenwehr ist er aber ausgeschlitzt...

wenn das wasser mindestens 30cm über der buhne steht gibt´s nen trick: in die strömung werfen und über die buhne treiben lassen(natürlich sehr schnell einholen und leichte gummis verwenden)-
die bisse sollen dann auf der,oder direkt neben der buhne kommen und zwar sehr hart!!!
so machen die profis auf baltrum das jedenfalls.
und auf keinen fall die flachwasserbereiche vernachlässigen!!!
wir haben ALLE wölfe in ca 30-60cm tiefem wasser beobachtet!!!

ich hoffe du hast mehr glück als wir und kannst bald n paar schicke bildchen reinstellen#6

gruß


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

@ Nask7
Die Stelle sah sehr vielversprechend aus. Ich denke, da sitzen bestimmt ein paar Wolfsbarsche. Und du hast ne gute Köderauswahl, auf die wird bestimmt etwas gehen.

@ observer
Es kann halt leider nicht immer klappen, auch nicht auf der Wolfsbarsch-Eldorado-Insel Baltrum. Wünsche euch noch viel Glück, falls ihr es dort nochmal versuchen wollt.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## olaf70 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

Gibt es eigentlich was Neues von den Wolfbarschen aus Cuxhaven??


----------



## FangeNichts5 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich was Neues von den Wolfbarschen aus Cuxhaven??


 
Habe ich mich auch gefragt.

Dieses Jahr habe ich es selber nicht mehr nach Cuxhaven geschafft, aber nächstes Jahr wird das nachgeholt.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## fLow.cux (1. September 2010)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

in hvide sande konnte ich letztes jahr 2 stück in der brandung überlisten . gewollt auf sie gefischt habe ich nicht . naja war auf jedenfall nen geiler drill wenn jemand die bilder sehen möchte kann ich die gerne nach der arbeit hochladen


----------



## Rapalucius (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

moin moin an alle experimentierfreudigen cuxhavener, ich komme auch aus cuxhaven und hab mich komplett dem spinnfischen verschrieben. als ich das hier gelesen hab hab bin ich echt neugierig geworden , hat denn jetzt einer Erfolg gehabt einen der Wolfsbarsche zu erwischen? Hat irgendjemand lust es in den nächsten monaten mal mit mir zu versuchen hier einen Wolfsbarsch zu fangen? Hoffe das hier liest noch einer,
Wandauge #h


----------



## Prodigy (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

Hi, komme aus Cux und bin auch begeisterter Spinnangler.
 Einen Versuch wäre es wohl im Sommer wert. 
 Der letzte Post ist schon ein bisschen her was 
 Allerdings ist die Strömung am Leitdamm reißend!!!


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

Da hätt ich au ne frage würde eine spinnrute von 1.90 M und einer WG von 4-18 gramm zum spinnfischen im mittelmeer reichen also so auf wolfsbarsch, schriftbarsch usw


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. März 2014)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

Nein|kopfkrat


----------



## hydrophil (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

@fischjaeger

wenn du damit an die spots kommst, warum nicht ....

google mal LRF - light rockfishing, sehr cooler anpak


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

Oke danke für die antwort


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. März 2014)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*



Fischjäger 99 schrieb:


> Oke danke für die antwort


 


Fischjäger 99,

lass die Finger davon, dafür sind die Urlaubstage zu wertvoll.#6


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*

Ja schon haha aber mein hobby geht vor


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. März 2014)

*AW: Wie Wann und Wo auf Wolfsbarsche angeln*



Fischjäger 99 schrieb:


> Ja schon haha aber mein hobby geht vor


 

Dann mach deine Erfahrungen.|supergri


----------

